# Steve Jablonsky's score for "Gangster Squad"



## EastWest Lurker (May 21, 2013)

No idea what it sounds like to listen to away from the film and could not care less. He knocked it out of the park, exactly what the film needed.

The film is a hoot too.


----------



## YoungCee (May 21, 2013)

Loved it!!!!!!!!
The Scene where Jerry walked into the club to attempt to shoot Mickey Cohen after witnessing the shoe shine kid get killed was Epic. I love what Steve did with the score at that moment.....


----------



## Lex (May 21, 2013)

Enjoyed it too, thought it was great work.

alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 22, 2013)

And Steve studied at UC Berkeley, so add him to the list of guys who apparently thought it worth doing.


----------



## Rctec (May 22, 2013)

...and then Harry G-W and I made him unlearn all those bad habits!  But seriously, that is a great score. I love seeing his success finally really coming to him. He's earned it!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 22, 2013)

Rctec @ Wed May 22 said:


> ...and then Harry G-W and I made him unlearn all those bad habits!  But seriously, that is a great score. I love seeing his success finally really coming to him. He's earned it!



I just love his work.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 22, 2013)

I agree, I stumbled onto it on itunes and I think he is a great composer and on the cutting edge of modern hybrid score


----------



## reddognoyz (May 22, 2013)

I've loved his work since "The Island"


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 22, 2013)

I hear he ghost writes all Zimmer's scores, since Hans cannot read music :twisted:


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 22, 2013)

Rctec @ Wed May 22 said:


> ...and then Harry G-W and I made him unlearn all those bad habits!  But seriously, that is a great score. I love seeing his success finally really coming to him. He's earned it!



What kind words. Thank you for that.


----------



## wlotz (May 24, 2013)

Rctec @ Wed May 22 said:


> ...and then Harry G-W and I made him unlearn all those bad habits!


 :twisted:


----------



## Inductance (May 24, 2013)

As a big fan of "Transformers" growing up, my two favorite things about Michael Bay's "Transformers" films:

1 - Peter Cullen as the voice of Optimus Prime

2 - Steve Jablonsky's scores.

Steve really brought a lot of emotion in his music, especially for some of the robot character's themes. This was a real treat, since one of my concerns when I heard they were making a live-action film was that the CGI robot characters would not work. I think the music helped make it work. It made these characters more "human" (?).


----------



## mark812 (May 24, 2013)

Inductance @ Fri May 24 said:


> As a big fan of "Transformers" growing up, my two favorite things about Michael Bay's "Transformers" films:
> 
> 1 - Peter Cullen as the voice of Optimus Prime
> 
> ...



Music is the only good thing in _Transformers_...


----------



## Kralc (May 24, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat May 25 said:


> Music is the only good thing in _Transformers_...


Oh, come on, the first one was pretty enjoyable. 

I enjoyed Gangster Squad as well, and the score was awesome. Had that noir feel without being straight up jazz.


----------



## Ed (May 24, 2013)

Sound design and CGI in Transformers was good too.


----------



## mark812 (May 24, 2013)

Ed @ Fri May 24 said:


> Sound design and CGI in Transformers was good too.



I agree. I was mainly referring to screenplay, acting and directing. The same can be applied to every other Michael Bay movie.


----------

